# Jet sanders



## Martini (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone familiar with Jet 64903k sander? It allows up to 44" width of sanding. I have some Jet tools and am happy with performance for the price.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

My wood shop is full of Jet equipment and it does perform but When I used to drive over to the Gibson or Martin or Fender plant and many other facilities I saw a lot of Grizzly equipment. The equipment is every bit the equal and it probably made in the same facility (China and or Taiwan) and cost 30% less delivered - Just a thought - Baker


----------

